# Warming Barrel



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone have step by step instructions including pictures to make warming barrels from blue plastic barrels? Thanks!


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's a youtube video 



 no instructions but a visual.

I found a picture on a blog, no instructions but you could cut a small door and drill a few holes in a plastic barrel. http://libertyfarmcashmeregoats.blogspot.com/2009/12/watching-newborn-kids.html

Here's another one that made a wooden box http://familycow.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=goats&action=print&thread=40407

I would secure it to a wall so it can't be tipped over and be careful if using a heat lamp.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Better yet, found a pdf under general info here http://www.vkvboers.com/index_page0007.htm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks so much! Those links are great!


----------

